

Facebook F8 Live - natthub
https://f8.facebooklive.com/

======
k-mcgrady
Normally there's some build up in the press to these events but I wouldn't
even have known it was happening if I hadn't seen it on HN. They've announced
some pretty big changes at F8 in the past so it'll be interesting to see what
happens.

~~~
mathattack
I saw a comment on Secret saying Zuck is growing a mega-beard for the event.
That alone makes it worth watching. :-)

------
mathattack
"Thank you for joining us. The stream will be returning shortly."

~~~
k-mcgrady
It begins in a minute or so.

